# Best King recipe?



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking for a new way to cook King other than fried and blackened. Any recipe recomendations?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.mamas-southern-cooking.com/poor-mans-lobster.html

Also some here.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=5312385


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Smoked king dip. Plenty of threads.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/king-mackeral-recipe-30393/


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I like it cut into large chunks and boiled in Old Bay like you would crab or shrimp.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Smoked king dip. Plenty of threads.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/king-mackeral-recipe-30393/


 
EXACTLY!!!! Wade's Fish Dip!:thumbup:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

steaked, oilve oil, salt and pepper straight to the grill till flaky.


----------

